

Startup Quote: Michael Lopp, Blogger, Rands In Repose - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2374460846

======
raychancc
You have no idea if your idea matters until you share it.

\- Michael Lopp (@rands)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2374460846>

